# Twca cam!



## Strider (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello folks! :)
Take a look at this new project of mine... If you do not understand old Welsh gibberish, you're like me. Google helps with the translation; it means "whole or complete". Still makes no sense! Hahahaa! 

Anyway, it relates to it being the final step, or the only tool necessary to make a spoon or a bowl. It is, in a way, just a big ole spoon knife, with the difference being the way you use it. It has a waaaaay longer handle, longer blade and bigger diameter. Instead of using just your thumb to push or draw cut, as if you would with a spoon knife, you actually use your whole arms and wrists. Takes bigger chunks away. 

I am not sure whether or not to put it into the carving section, but then again, this is the product, not it's use.

Blade material: 1075, 63/56 HRC (after quenching, after tempering). Super thin and flexible. Also, wicked sharp
Diameter; 
OAL:
Handle: Black locust with a cute branch swirl, beautiful tight laced beech, deer antler. Also, there are two pins going through the beech and black locust, for I do not have such a long vice to keep it all in place after gluing. Linseed oil and beeswax one coat. 

It is detachable, and it tightly fits in. I could not have found any information on how they were set- fixed or detachable, in the traditional manner. But I guess you could do both. I let it like this so it wouldn't be damaged in the transport.


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

Hope you like it!

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2017)

Very cool! Designed to be right handed I assume?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow. Very interesting. I bet it's a work out !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 5, 2017)

Can be used by both, Mr. Barry, and not in the way that they are double sided (I haven't found that kind yet). You control and pull the blade in your left, and hold the handle with the right hand, just like me in the photos. If you're a left handed, vice versa, but you push the blade insted of pulling it. When I first got my Mora 164, I've learned to push it even with right hand. Pulling it toward me felt very strange! :D
I have tested it on few woods Mr. Scott, and it cuts really nicely. Didn't try to make a bowl yet hahaha! Except some fir wood, as one grain was so soft it just compresses under the pushing force, stopping all cutting actions. Weird, truly.


----------

